
Oklo Microreactor Is INL’s First-of-A Kind Haleu-Fueled Nuclear Demonstration - ericdanielski
https://www.powermag.com/oklo-micro-reactor-is-inls-pick-for-first-of-a-kind-haleu-fueled-nuclear-demonstration/
======
donttrustatoms
I'm the cofounder of Oklo. Thanks for submitting this to HN! Feel free to AMA.
:)

